# What are the Hunter Orange requirements for Utah?



## medicblue

Are there requirements for Hunter Orange? In Ca. its advised, I always try to hunt where no one else is which easy enough here but might not be there. I haven't found any reference to it yet, Is it different for Rifle and Archery?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

The requirements are different. The proclamation is available at pretty much any sporting goods store. Wal-Mart will have them. 

A basic rule rundown is that as a hunter you must wear orange if there is a centerfire rifle hunt happening in your hunting area at the time, regardless of whether or not you are hunting with a centerfire rifle. 

Muzzleloader, shotgun, and archery hunters need not wear orange unless there is a centerfire rifle hunt happening in their hunting unit at the same time they are hunting.


----------



## Huge29

The 2011 reg book has not been published yet, only the draw book. So, going to 2010's book; states on page 37:


> Requirement to wear hunter orange Utah Code §§ 23-20-31 and 23-20-31
> If you're hunting in an area where a centerfire rifle hunt is occurring, you must wear a minimum of 400 square inches of hunter orange material on your head, chest and back.
> In 2009, the Utah Legislature passed a law that allows a camouflage pattern in hunter
> orange to meet this requirement. However, the Division strongly encourages hunters to continue using solid hunter orange whenever possible.
> There are some exceptions to the hunter orange rule. You're not required to wear hunter orange if you're participating in a bighorn sheep hunt, a bison hunt, a moose hunt or a mountain goat hunt-or a hunt that requires you to possess a statewide conservation permit or a statewide sportsman's permit-unless a centerfire rifle hunt is in progress in the same area.


http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... iggame.pdf


----------



## medicblue

Awesome, thanks for the replies.


----------

